# My own watch design: Mil One



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

I've played around a bit with Adobe Illustrator, trying to design my own watch. I've made it just for fun when I've had some time over. What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Moved to "Watch Designs".


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Very Nice! I love the bezel, looks great! of course, i'm a sucker for yellow on watches:-d


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks (Oct 12, 2008)

Kewl! two thumbs up :-!|>

The plongeur minute hand would look astounding in orange too. ;-)


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for the comments, glad you liked it. Any ideas for improvement?


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't think of much that I don't like on it, but if I had to make a suggestion, I would say maybe change just the tip of the seconds hand to red, make it stand out a little more.


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks (Oct 12, 2008)

IMO the whole design is quite harmonious, very good looking watch, the dial, the crown, the lugs, the hands, but maybe the bezel needs more friction surface, it would be a little slippy when using gloves, specially from 0' to 20'. ;-) But maybe it's just me, I'm such a bezel friction zealot. LOL :-d










Cheers :-!


----------



## kelvinward01 (Dec 26, 2008)

i thinks its cool enough.. i want to see that design made to reality..
and yes im also a fanatic of yellows on watches..


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

great pic DR Dreadlocks! 
Yeah, maybe it does need a coin edge bezel or something, to make the bezel easier to turn. I also would like to add a 24 hr time scale on the dial to make it more military looking, but maybe the dial will be to busy.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice indeed! Well done...:-!


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks (Oct 12, 2008)

isochronous said:


> great pic DR Dreadlocks!
> Yeah, maybe it does need a coin edge bezel or something, to make the bezel easier to turn. I also would like to add a 24 hr time scale on the dial to make it more military looking, but maybe the dial will be to busy.


Thanks, It took me 24 hours of tough & intensive effort  J/k

Coin edge would be great, would blend so well with your design. About the 24 hr time scale, would you like a MIL-W-46374 dial on it and keep the minute scale on bezel?


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll see if I can come up with some variations of the watch, maybe I'll post 'em later this weekend b-)


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a new version, with some small modifications:


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

;-)

If you're designing a fictitious dive watch, why limit yourself to 500m?


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

here's another of my designs:


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

You've already got the minutes marked on the bezel, so no need to repeat the numbers 5 - 55 on the dial. Most of the time the bezel is at 12 o'clock so the numbering is redundant... and if the bezel is in use then the dial is not needed and confusing... so you could eliminate the 5 - 55 on the dial and replace with 24 hour dial, and add a GMT hand. Some have suggested deeper grooves on the bezel which is a good thing. I would prefer SS and raised numbers on the bezel, instead of etched w/ no fill.

The hour hand with sub-dial is a nice feature.
Jim


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

I like this -- without the chrono sub-dials, and add a bracelet.

Jim



isochronous said:


> here's another of my designs:


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Rendition TWO is very cool!

Reminds me of this Burberry Diver...


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's yet another version, sub-dials need some work...


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

The watch designs are very nice. I especially like the blue one. However, I don't know if I would ever buy a watch that sounds like a home appliance. Why did you pick Toastmaster?


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

The name is just a project name. I was talking to a friend about watches and I mentioned the Omega Speedmaster and Seamaster. And he asked if there's an Omega Toastmaster also. So the whole name thing is a joke...

I haven't come up with a real name yet.


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a new design:


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

and couple of variants:


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

isochronous said:


> I've played around a bit with Adobe Illustrator, trying to design my own watch. I've made it just for fun when I've had some time over. What do you guys think?


Really, Really like, I would definately buy it, Love the divers.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I like your designs also..Will it come with a quartz also?


----------



## yenfoolun (Feb 12, 2008)

cool.... keep it up


----------

